

Google+'s 170m+ users and how to increase their engagement? - benofsky
http://blog.intercom.io/ways-to-increase-user-engagement/

======
SkyMarshal
_3\. ANNOUNCE FEATURES AND IMPROVEMENTS IN-APP

Users don’t notice when your product development slows down. They’re logging
in to use your product, not monitor your development progress. However, if
things go quiet for long enough, they’ll be easily distracted when a
competitor releases a new feature, whether valuable or frivolous._

Good point. Maybe I'm not an active enough user, but G+ does not seem to be
using the continuous development model that's gained popularity recently
(Github, Chrome/ium, etc).

Rather they seem to be using the waterfall model - months of development,
rollout, repeat, all the while little pain points continue unaddressed.

For example, it took them several months after rollout to add hashtags, and
that was one of the most requested features. And of course the recent big
facelift is another bit of evidence.

Personally I just wish they'd add hastag filtering to circles [1]. I don't
know if I'm in the minority here, but to increase my engagement I simply
require better signal:noise filtering.

1\. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3828010>

------
sp332
I don't know about this whole concept. If you have 170 million users, and the
number of users is going up, that seems to indicate that people are pretty
happy with the service as it is. Why is improving engagement a priority?

~~~
destraynor
Because no one is using it.

There is a difference between the number of accounts and the number of people
who actively use the product.

If the plan is to display adverts etc, then you need people frequently logging
in.

